# SCCA autocross racing?



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, has any of you been in an actual SCCA autocross with your EV? I've seen events where only EVs did autocross together, but I can't find where it has competed with other gassers.

I'm asking this question because I'm wondering in which minimal class I'd be with a converted miata, as I've already got the racing addiction with my 2008 WRX that I want to keep a daily driver. Obviously, the miata cannot be in Stock, Street Touring or Street Prepared because of the engine swap for an electric motor. Street Modified is also not an option as the motor isn't branded "MAZDA", as it needs to stay within the same car builder. Would I fall into a Prepared class or a Modified one or would I even be allowed to race?

Should buy the car near spring then convert it over the year to be racing in 2013.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I plan to autocross my conversion. I think technically it should go in A-mod, but others have classed their cars lower. If you want to just compete locally, then your local club can do what they want. If you want to go to Nationals I'm not sure how they would handle it. In any case, if you lose folks don't care, but if you start winning then they'll sudden care about your classing!


Dalardan said:


> Well, has any of you been in an actual SCCA autocross with your EV? I've seen events where only EVs did autocross together, but I can't find where it has competed with other gassers.
> 
> I'm asking this question because I'm wondering in which minimal class I'd be with a converted miata, as I've already got the racing addiction with my 2008 WRX that I want to keep a daily driver. Obviously, the miata cannot be in Stock, Street Touring or Street Prepared because of the engine swap for an electric motor. Street Modified is also not an option as the motor isn't branded "MAZDA", as it needs to stay within the same car builder. Would I fall into a Prepared class or a Modified one or would I even be allowed to race?
> 
> Should buy the car near spring then convert it over the year to be racing in 2013.


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Dalardan said:


> Well, has any of you been in an actual SCCA autocross with your EV? I've seen events where only EVs did autocross together, but I can't find where it has competed with other gassers.
> 
> I'm asking this question because I'm wondering in which minimal class I'd be with a converted miata, as I've already got the racing addiction with my 2008 WRX that I want to keep a daily driver. Obviously, the miata cannot be in Stock, Street Touring or Street Prepared because of the engine swap for an electric motor. Street Modified is also not an option as the motor isn't branded "MAZDA", as it needs to stay within the same car builder. Would I fall into a Prepared class or a Modified one or would I even be allowed to race?
> 
> Should buy the car near spring then convert it over the year to be racing in 2013.


Yep, Cliff Rassweiler (sp?) with his "Electric Imp" a Dow Kokam powered Impreza races gassers at SCCA events down in West Palm Beach Florida. Check out this video of the car. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utgir7m42yE

He's the one that comes to mind as a serious EV racer that goes against the gasser. He's been doing it for several years now.

His company is ProEV at http://www.proev.com/


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kV6lffc1PE

You'll be stuck in A Mod.


----------



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, as much as I read rules, that's it. A-Mod for me. So it's gonna be just for the fun of it 

At the same time, I asked to the local Time Attack organisation if I can compete with them. They agreed and they'll class me on a hp/mass basis using a official dyno sheet. This is good news!

Let's find what my local wheel to wheel racing club think about it...


----------



## Bags (Jun 20, 2010)

I raced with the local SCCA autocross group this year, and they were more comfortable classing me as "XP" than A-Mod. I have raced with this group with my ICE car for years, so they know me. If the group doesn't know you, be sure to give plenty of time for the technical inspection.

Be sure you have all the requisite safety features. For my car, the battery mounting mechanism was scrutinized. The tech folks are familiar with the inherent safety of AGM cells, so seeing a large quantity of them wasn't so scary as the response you might get with, say, liquid-sodium cells.

My car has a limited slip differential, so it probably does not qualify for A-Mod, anyway. From what I can tell, some A-Mod guys are looking for an excuse to remove all design constraints, so maybe that restriction will go away someday.

In any case, I fell under the "if you lose, they won't care" clause. 1985 RX-7 handling isn't up to modern standards, especially when carrying 800 lbs of lead. I'm hoping to upgrade to the new Lithium-Unobtanium chemistry to solve the latter problem.


----------

